# Colostrum Relieves My Constipation, FOR REAL!



## panagal (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm a newbie and would like to share my positive experience with Colostrum. Someone may have already written about it but I didn't find it in this forum, so here's my story. I initially began taking it for another reason. In addition to IBS-C, I have this rare but benign skin condition (melasma). I learned that melasma may be caused by a depletion of glutathione (a master antioxidant) so I went searching for a rich source of it and found out it's plentiful in colostrum. Colostrum is slowly clearing my skin condition but the biggest surprise so far has been that I no longer suffer with constipation. I don't need milk of magnesia on a daily basis to have a decent BM and that makes me very happy







Oh, it gets even better. I used to have stinky BMs but now, I don't. Whoopeeee!! For those of you who are not familiar with it, Colostrum is the most natural food in the world. It's in the milk that any mammal produces just before giving birth. It becomes part of the mother's first food for the newborn to provide defenses against pathogens and to stimulate growth. After a very short time, this substance is no longer in the milk. Bovine colostrum is virtually identical to human colostrum and works for humans of any age, pets and all other mammals. Colostrum contains immunity factors, growth factors, and anti-inflammatory components so it's good against allergies, arthritis, digestive disorders, and more. As far as digestive disorders is concerned, practical experience and scientific studies have found that colostrum is helpful to the entire digestive tract, and may be of benefit with gingivitis, acid reflux, ulcers, IBS, leaky gut syndrome and hemorrhoids. I've been taking Colostrum for 3 months. I'm not ready to declare that it's 'cured' my IBS but it's working like a charm on my bowels. I have found that the trick to taking Colostrum is to increase your daily intake GRADUALLY until one is able to have a daily BM. For example, I've found that 1 tsp/3 times a day does the trick for me. It's possible that someone else might need more or less. Your body decides how much is enough. It's also very important to take it ON AN EMPTY STOMACH to maximize its effectiveness and it must be followed by 6-8 oz. of WATER. Experts advice that the best time to take it is 20-30 min. before breakfast, lunch and dinner. But when I forget it (which happens often), I wait 2-3 hours after a meal. BTW, if you're worried about being lactose intolerant, don't be. I am one, but b/c colostrum has very little lactase in it, it doesn't bother me at all. Please be aware that not all Colostrums are created equal. The one I'm taking is "certified first 6-hour colostrum" meaning that it's harvested from free-range, grass-fed cows (no feed with hormones in it) within 6-hours of birthing. Apparently, this particular colostrum is the one that provides all the factors and components necessary to heal the body. If you have time, you may want to read excerpts from a book by Dr. Robert K. York, MD. It's a true story about a physician from Wyoming who treated himself with colostrum and restored himself back to health. It's a very interesting read with lots of info about Colostrum. Please click here: http://www.gotwater.net/colostrum_report.htm#col9 I don't know if it's permitted in this forum, but if anyone is interested, I can provide 3 legit internet sources selling the Colostrum I'm talking about. Have a great BM today!


----------



## zeke (May 9, 2011)

panagal said:


> I'm a newbie and would like to share my positive experience with Colostrum. Someone may have already written about it but I didn't find it in this forum, so here's my story. I initially began taking it for another reason. In addition to IBS-C, I have this rare but benign skin condition (melasma). I learned that melasma may be caused by a depletion of glutathione (a master antioxidant) so I went searching for a rich source of it and found out it's plentiful in colostrum. Colostrum is slowly clearing my skin condition but the biggest surprise so far has been that I no longer suffer with constipation. I don't need milk of magnesia on a daily basis to have a decent BM and that makes me very happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in the sources of colostrum that would work. I'm so tired of being constipated and having flareups!Thanks zeke


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, can you give us the sites ? Absolutely nothing seems to work with any consistency for slow transit constipation and while "they" say it is chronic and one can only hope to better the condition but not cure it, who knows...Thank you.


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for passing on your "success" story to everyone. I believe you can find this product at any large health food store and online at :http://www.imutek.com/benefits.htm For optimal quality they suggest any product produced by Imu-Tek Laboratories in Colorado for the greatest benefit.I am going down to the health food store tomorrow to look for colostrum. After looking at it's composition I can really see how colostrum not only relieves many symptoms of this illness and others and how it also begins to heal the entire intestinal tract. Thanks again for sharing your helpful find with the colostrum. Much appreciated! Looking forward to seeing more good results when I add this to my existing program on natural remedies. Best wishes, Gail


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Hello Jinx,Picked up a high quality Colostrum yesterday at my health food store. Can feel the benefits beginning already, even just 12 hours after beginning use. I can feel the pain and pressure going away. For anyone who hasn't heard of this product, it can provide similar benefits as you would have if you were back on breastmilk. The first few days of breastmilk is called colostrum. It is a clear colored fluid packed with the most amazing healing properties. I can see this will be a great addition to my program. Thanks again for sharing this wonderful find with all of us. Can't wait to see what happens today!! Best wishes, Gail


----------



## panagal (Jan 30, 2011)

Gail2011 said:


> Hello Jinx,Picked up a high quality Colostrum yesterday at my health food store. Can feel the benefits beginning already, even just 12 hours after beginning use. I can feel the pain and pressure going away. For anyone who hasn't heard of this product, it can provide similar benefits as you would have if you were back on breastmilk. The first few days of breastmilk is called colostrum. It is a clear colored fluid packed with the most amazing healing properties. I can see this will be a great addition to my program. Thanks again for sharing this wonderful find with all of us. Can't wait to see what happens today!! Best wishes, Gail


----------



## panagal (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Fellow IBS sufferers,Sorry it's taken me this long to return to the forum. I started this thread but didn't come back to check on replies or requests for the online sources where I've found the purest colostrum. Sorry about that......my bad. Here they are: *Synertek:* http://www.synertekcolostrum.com/shop *Sea Change for Life:* http://www.seachangeforlife.com/Colostrum_p/eblbcwvp.htm*Imu-Tek:* http://www.imu-tek.com/*Power-Tri:* http://www.powertri.com/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=colostrum *Sedona Labs:* http://www.iherb.com/Sedona-Labs-Colostrum-Powder-12-oz-340-g/24525?utm_source=acr&utm_medium=c*Symbiotics:* http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Immune-Defense-Symbiotics-Colostrum/dp/B000F4J82W/ref=sr_1_15?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1311192796&sr=1-15 First six-hour Colostrum is not cheap but it lasts quite a while depending on how much you consume. This stuff protects and repairs the GI tract and it's calmed down my IBS symptoms considerably. It's also good for building up your immunity. Try it, you may be surprised.


----------



## gottafindtheanswer (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, and thank you for the info. I see that there are powders, lozenges, and pill form. Which do you suggest?Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## panagal (Jan 30, 2011)

gottafindtheanswer said:


> Hi, and thank you for the info. I see that there are powders, lozenges, and pill form. Which do you suggest?Thanks so much for posting this!


The powder is the most cost-effective form but the lozenges and pills are convenient to carry around if you work or travel. I've only tried the powder but I imagine the others are equally good. It all depends on your individual needs.


----------



## JODY23 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have IBS-C . I will give colostrum a try.I am tired of taking laxatives.


----------

